

I Am Lazy - iamdann
http://www.iamdann.com/2012/07/09/i-am-lazy

======
debacle
Almost completely unrelated, but more and more I'm seeing development apps
that are only for Mac that I would really like to be able to use (brought
about by looking at OmniFocus).

